# Show off your DIY wet/dry or your sump!



## Bushpig2 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hello everyone!

Designing and building my wet/dry was probably one of my most enjoyable and favorite parts of undertaking this hobby. As well as being all important when it comes to a healthy tank, i think its pretty cool how the whole process works. If this thread gets going im sure it'll help people starting out and planning on building their own DIY sump it'll give em ideas and some direction to go in, if they haven't already with the other countless build threads.

You can post just pictures if you want, or throw in a description of what you've got goin on.

I used a 29gallon fishtank and used acrylic as dividers. Eventually i'm gonna take out the THR rubble from the first compartment and replace it with K1.

Drip plate, 660 holes!!









I think i have just over 8 gallons of bioballs for my 55g tank 8p









Full side shot, pre-bioball tray.









That being said, show off what youve built!


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

40g long tank with DIY acrylic tower and glass baffle


----------



## Dieselfool (Aug 11, 2010)

Here's mine.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (May 23, 2009)

Ill get my 29 gallon wet/dry posted when it's done. looking good guys!


----------



## Norm66 (Mar 3, 2005)

I find myself fascinated by these. I'm planning a larger tank some time down the road and will most likely incorporate one of these DIY sumps so please, keep the thread going and post yours. It's much appreciated. Thanks to those who have shared already.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

Linked pair of 29's. One as the wet-dry with prefilter socks & the other as an overflow...

Front:










Back:


----------



## peter hardman (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi everyone, here's 2 videos, one of my sump filter on an 8ft tank and also one of a trickle filter I'm making for a 6ft tank. Any suggestions or questions would be welcome.

Sump setup.





Trickle filter.





Cheers.


----------

